# First Pontiac G8 Rolls Off Holden Assembly Line



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*First Pontiac G8 Rolls Off Holden Assembly Line*








Happy times for American hoons. Number minus-one from a first-year batch of 30,000 Pontiac G8s just crawled out of its shell. That is, the first Pontiac G8 -- an engineering prototype not among the first production models -- rolled off a Holden assembly line in the South Australian town of Elizabeth. 

Essentially, the G8 is a re-skinned Holden Commodore VE, which has collected reviews in several shades of awesome. To recap: A few months back, the General, spooked by the prospect of rising CAFE standards, said it had "pressed the pause button" on its rear-wheel-drive plans. Then, whoops, it pressed play again. 

Back on track, the G8 is the first American domestic market vehicle built off GM's RWD platform known as Zeta. (The Camaro will likely be #2.) A nearly 400 horsepower (391 hp) 6.0-liter V8, along with and six-speed manual, will be standard fare on the GT model. Good on you, GM. – Jonny Lieberman

From GM High Tech Performance;



















Pontiac G8
While the L76 destined for the G8 GT doesn't appear terribly different from its Gen IV counterparts, it does incorporate quite a few changes (including variable cam-phasing, to allow it to make 362 hp on regular fuel).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I want one. I hope GM does a better job at advertising the G8 than the GTO. It's got good reviews in Aus. so hopefully it does good here also.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, so I am guessing they meant 391 ft lbs of torque, not horsepower. While 361 hp isn't too shabby, I imagine with the displacement on demand it is going to be a PITA to mod. Is it a good guess that 361 is probably close to as good as it is going to get without lots and lots of money? I bet a tune would help that out a little, but I don't see it putting down anything like the LS2.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

With the VVT, most (if not all) internal mods will be out of the question. I'm guessing CAI, exhaust, and maybee a tune is about all you could do. I myself don't like the idea of a de-tuned 6.0., but being a Pontiac fan, I hope it sells.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

No VVT but variable cam phasing...is that the same thing???...however...it does say on regular fuel...not premium...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

silversport said:


> No VVT but variable cam phasing...is that the same thing???...however...it does say on regular fuel...not premium...
> Bill


Good question. I found some info: http://www.delphi.com/manufacturers/auto/powertrain/gas/valvetrain/vcp www.norcal-cobras.com/GTM/gm-tech-link/11_01_e.pdf


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> With the VVT, most (if not all) internal mods will be out of the question. I'm guessing CAI, exhaust, and maybee a tune is about all you could do. I myself don't like the idea of a de-tuned 6.0., but being a Pontiac fan, I hope it sells.


It suppose to have Active Fuel Management. Maybe a tuner can modify the perameters.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*OHHHHHHHH that is nice, VERY nice..... IF it gets built >>>>"That is, the first Pontiac G8 -- an engineering prototype not among the first production models"

I think we all know Bob Lutz likes to collect concept pictures, and build things that aren't meant for consumers. This car would break up the boring G line.*


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> . I myself don't like the idea of a de-tuned 6.0., but being a Pontiac fan, I hope it sells.



Pontiac is reserving the LS2 for the next GTO/Firebird. Wasn't the G8's engine originally designed for trucks?


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks sweet. The pics look even better than the ones I'd seen before. I'm pretty sure this one is going to happen. I hope so at least. GTO Judge, have some faith and don't take it so personally. This is promising. I read one of the articles on this car and they talked of using the upscale senator model as a Buick. That'd be sweet. I haven't seen any talk of cost though. The GTO was about 34,000. I wonder what a larger higher tech version would be. They talked about it in gm high tech performance and talked about the possibility of a LS3 version. That'd be awesome.

http://www.gmhightechperformance.com/features/0707gm_pontiac_g8/index.html

Check out this article. It talks about possibly being able to wring over 40 more horsepower from a tune and an upgrade to higher octane fuel. That'd be sweet. 

And I think the engine was designed for cars. The L92 was designed for trucks. In that same magazine, they talk about the heads and intake combo that gets like 40 more horsepower. The heads are from the L92 and the intake is from the L76. The Australian engine.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

When I worked at a Pontiac dealer (4 months ago) the sales dept was getting "walk around" info from Pontiac. They usually don't get that unless GM is realitivly sure it's gonna happen.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

MajorTom said:


> And I think the engine was designed for cars. The L92 was designed for trucks. The heads are from the L92 and the intake is from the L76. The Australian engine.


I'm not saying your wrong just some info. Because it confused me when GM announced that they was putting the L76 engine in the G8, I was like wait thats a truck motor. The L92 and the L76 are truck motors that have differant intake, oil pan,ect. for the car variants. But here is a rundown of GM engines: http://gminsidenews.com/index.php?page=Engine_Guide


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

great interior, beats the bonneville/grand prix hands down


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

It will definitely be my next car. Unless GM drops the ball AGAIN and the vehicle isn't around in 2-3 years.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

mlyon said:


> great interior, beats the bonneville/grand prix hands down


The bonneville and grand prix???
Maybe ought to compare the interior to a bit higher end cars. I was thinking it rivaled most Cadillacs.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> The bonneville and grand prix???
> Maybe ought to compare the interior to a bit higher end cars. I was thinking it rivaled most Cadillacs.


:agree Cadillac (and most other GM's) interiors have become a bit plasticy. This can't be said about any of the Australian imports.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

gm4life said:


> I want one. I hope GM does a better job at advertising the G8 than the GTO.


They can start by advertising a less ugly gold color scheme for the interior.
And I hope the interior has been fully Americanized - unlike a certain previous import from down-under.
I hope it sells well, and is a good quality design that gets acknowledged as one.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

G.T.O said:


> They can start by advertising a less ugly gold color scheme for the interior.
> And I hope the interior has been fully Americanized - unlike a certain previous import from down-under.
> I hope it sells well, and is a good quality design that gets acknowledged as one.


That color is not available. Only blue or red leather inserts.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> :agree Cadillac (and most other GM's) interiors have become a bit plasticy. This can't be said about any of the Australian imports.


I agree with you on that, but on the other hand if American car companys used someother type of material, that will drive up prices.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEHYK6zg2q0 :cheers


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEHYK6zg2q0 :cheers


Awesome! Is it me or is Australia much more liberal about their adds? First of all, a female driver, doing 155 without a helmet, talking about getting sideways???!!! YES!:cheers 

I'm very eager to see the G8 when it gets to the states next year. I'm very tempted to potentially trade in the GTO for one. I wonder if it's going to take a trunk space hit similar to that of the GTO for gas tank relocation....

I may need 4 doors soon and this looks like a tempting option.


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*That was the TV show in Britain, Top Gear, wasn't it?*



bemeyer said:


> Awesome! Is it me or is Australia much more liberal about their adds? First of all, a female driver, doing 155 without a helmet, talking about getting sideways???!!! YES!:cheers
> 
> I'm very eager to see the G8 when it gets to the states next year. I'm very tempted to potentially trade in the GTO for one. I wonder if it's going to take a trunk space hit similar to that of the GTO for gas tank relocation....
> 
> I may need 4 doors soon and this looks like a tempting option.


Not an ad, I believe.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

urnuts said:


> Not an ad, I believe.


Yep, It's an ep. of Fifth Gear it aires in the UK.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

gm4life said:


> Yep, It's an ep. of Fifth Gear it aires in the UK.


Correct, It's like Motorweek in the US where they test new cars (only alot better).
That is the Vauxhall version of the G8. It has 412bhp, so I wonder if the G8 could be tweaked to run on premium and get those numbers as well.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

bemeyer said:


> I'm very eager to see the G8 when it gets to the states next year. I'm very tempted to potentially trade in the GTO for one. I wonder if it's going to take a trunk space hit similar to that of the GTO for gas tank relocation....
> 
> I may need 4 doors soon and this looks like a tempting option.



Holden(GM) designed the new Commodore (G8) for a world platform, so the tank was located in the design to meet US standards. The whole reason I never bought the goat was I had to have 4 doors and a trunk.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Holden(GM) designed the new Commodore (G8) for a world platform, so the tank was located in the design to meet US standards. The whole reason I never bought the goat was I had to have 4 doors and a trunk.


Tell me about it. The rear glove box, I mean trunk, is my biggest gripe with the GTO. That and the fact the the nothing very large can be put to the back seat either, which leaves it as usless as an older Vette.

If it weren't for these two issues I'd keep this car for the long haul. Not gonna be the case for me.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut23CJkQI3g


Reminded me of that scene from Mad Max when he fist saw the blown interceptor


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll admit now, I didn't read the 30 some posts before this one. So if I tap on something else said, just let er flow and let bygones be bygones. The biggest problem with this car is horsepower and torque. I am a GM man, true and true, but if I saw a Dodge Charger SRT8 (425 hp along with it's twins Magnum and 300C) I'd take the MOPAR any day of the week and twice on Sunday. This is coming from a GM freak till the death mind you..... Christ, lets come out with a 4 seater 2 years afer Dodge does it with less horsepower, while we're at it, we'll **** all the Grand Prix GXP guys that threw down top dollar (32K+) on the 303 hp 327 c.i. front wheel drive grand prix. Puke.......God, if only GM was run by true enthusiasts...


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I'll admit now, I didn't read the 30 some posts before this one. So if I tap on something else said, just let er flow and let bygones be bygones. The biggest problem with this car is horsepower and torque. I am a GM man, true and true, but if I saw a Dodge Charger SRT8 (425 hp along with it's twins Magnum and 300C) I'd take the MOPAR any day of the week and twice on Sunday. This is coming from a GM freak till the death mind you..... Christ, lets come out with a 4 seater 2 years afer Dodge does it with less horsepower, while we're at it, we'll **** all the Grand Prix GXP guys that threw down top dollar (32K+) on the 303 hp 327 c.i. front wheel drive grand prix. Puke.......God, if only GM was run by true enthusiasts...


Sure, the MOPAR has more HP but at the increase of $10k.... Not really an apples to apples comparison.

Also, since the 80's cars have generally increased with HP over time, thankfully, so yesterdays GP guys really can't be upset. Sell and upgrade to the G8.

Speaking of historical HP...I wonder the search for "global cooling" will yield a sudden HP and performance drop similar to the one suffered in the early 70s..??


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

bemeyer said:


> Sure, the MOPAR has more HP but at the increase of $10k.... Not really an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Also, since the 80's cars have generally increased with HP over time, thankfully, so yesterdays GP guys really can't be upset. Sell and upgrade to the G8.
> 
> Speaking of historical HP...I wonder the search for "global cooling" will yield a sudden HP and performance drop similar to the one suffered in the early 70s..??


Funny you should mention that... check this out: 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601093&sid=aijQ0.2BMGw8&refer=home


As for the comments above mentioning it is a waste giving it less hp than the high end MOPARs, I have read in several places that the second model year of the G8 will most likely include a GXP version which I am betting will be put in the range of whatever the SRT is putting out (the LS3 is practically perfect).


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

dustyminpin said:


> I'll admit now, I didn't read the 30 some posts before this one. So if I tap on something else said, just let er flow and let bygones be bygones. The biggest problem with this car is horsepower and torque. I am a GM man, true and true, but if I saw a Dodge Charger SRT8 (425 hp along with it's twins Magnum and 300C) I'd take the MOPAR any day of the week and twice on Sunday. This is coming from a GM freak till the death mind you..... Christ, lets come out with a 4 seater 2 years afer Dodge does it with less horsepower, while we're at it, we'll **** all the Grand Prix GXP guys that threw down top dollar (32K+) on the 303 hp 327 c.i. front wheel drive grand prix. Puke.......God, if only GM was run by true enthusiasts...


Does the mopar run on regular unleaded, have cylinder deactivation and come with a 6-spd?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally, I can't wait to see this car. Too bad the factory wheels are going to be completely lame (again). I know a lot of people hated the wheels on the show car -- but I kind of liked them.

Overall, this is exactly the car GM needs to give the Pontiac brand some meaning.

Would love to get a 6-speed stick for the wife -- but she has got a Jaguar XJ-R now -- and is growing tired of it because it's so big. Then again, she absolutely hated the idea of the GTO at first (because of the trunk), but really likes it now -- so hope springs eternal.

Just hope the damn dealers don't blow the launch by asking $20K over sticker.


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

You think that instrument cluster will fit in the GTO? That would look pretty cool.


----------



## trejac (Jun 26, 2007)

*trejac*

My golf clubs fit in the trunk, what else is required?


----------



## roman371 (Jul 23, 2006)

TexasRealtor said:


> Does the mopar run on regular unleaded, have cylinder deactivation and come with a 6-spd?



I doubt most SRT owners bought with fuel economy in mind:lol: .

Now the 6-spd is something that is intesting, but adequate horsepower has to be coupled with it.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzOBwX9kXFQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Vantharas (Apr 19, 2007)

With it making over 400HP in auzzy land... A borla exhaust headers and a good tune should have us making well over 400. Active Fuelmanagement isn't that bad. All it is, is an ECU reprogramm last time I heard.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZAyS2brGVc


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it just me, or does someone else see Nissan Altima, in this car. I don't like the styling. To much like a luxury coupe, and it overshot the sport look. THe engine sounds great, but the look is not there. This car however is the future for GM muscle.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

The wife might like this, I'm waiting.....


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll go test drive one, thats all.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Taxman said:


> I'll go test drive one, thats all.


....and probably buy one, as will I.:rofl:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> ....and probably buy one, as will I.:rofl:


Not a chance


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TexasRealtor said:


> ....and probably buy one, as will I.:rofl:





Taxman said:


> Not a chance


You say that now, I'm with Texas on that one. When you sit in that Lazy Boy drivers seat and punch it you'll fall in love. I want one, but me thinks the mark-up is going to be crazy for the GT. Hell if not I'll look at a '04 CTS-V.


----------



## Jake15 (Aug 1, 2007)

*GTO conept car*

If The G6 is pushed to the styling of the GTO, then the GTO needs to find it way out of the style it has now. this link shows a GTO concept car i made on the computer and is based off the camarro. this is becouse GM spoke about making the newest gto off the same basic design and frame as the camarro. http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb42/JjAaCcOoBb15/?action=view&current=gtoc.jpg


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I understand APS already makes a TT setup for it. I was talking to the head honcho Pedders guy, Ron Pedder, from Aussy land Saturday about the G8. He was tellin me all about what Pedders already has and how the car, in Australia, is a monster.

He was also talking about the differences in the way the two markets use the cars. How we are more Drag oriented, and they are more Road Race oriented. Good info from a real nice guy who realy knew the cars over there.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing it in real life...

Chris


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

"Now the 6-spd is something that is intesting, but adequate horsepower has to be coupled with it."

I suppose you didn't read my post. But with a tune to use 93 octane, you'll get over 400 hp. The engine is tuned down with fuel economy in mind. So, with more expensive, higher octane fuel, you'll get over 400 hp. Probably more than the LS2.


----------



## 5.7L forever (Aug 11, 2007)

arty: Finally GM is getting the big picture!!! Pontiac needs to be the fun division again. This is the perfect car for the family man! You tell the wife that it has four doors yadayadayada...... she says yes, (maybe keep fingers crossed ) now you can transport your kids the wife etc. they get out of the car and you proceed to get into as many stoplight drags as possible!!!:lol:        I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

If the engine goes under the cowling like shown, I'd bet it will be hard to work on!....


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> If the engine goes under the cowling like shown, I'd bet it will be hard to work on!....


That plastic can be removed quickly, easily, and permanently. It's only there to make the lowly pushrod smallblock look like the Euro DOHC V8 engines. Sad that GM feels the need to do that. The LS2/3 needs to make no apologies to any engine currently in production. In terms of power, smootheness, fuel efficiency, and cost of ownership, it is world class! GM took an old design and refined it to the point that it is fully competitive with the best comprtition out there. That's a perfectly valid decision. They should be proud of it instead of trying to disguise it.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.g8power.com/forums/showthread.php?p=847#post847


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice*

I'm keepin' the goat. The old lady may look at one when they hit my brother-in-laws dealership and trade in that 07 Tahoe guzzler. I hope Pontiac has luck with it and I hope it can atleast smoke those chargers!!!


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

*G8*

Yuck. I noticed 2 things right off I don't like. One is the 4 doors and the other is the way the engine sits partially under the windshield which means very tight engine compartment and hard to work on. 

Why don't they leave well enough alone? Engineers!!!!

Just makes me appreciate the 04 to 06 even more.

Russ L.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont know if the dealerships have them yet but, i had was drving home from work and i swore i seen one. but i could have been wrong. are they on the road now? i thought they were releasing them in later in the summer.:willy:


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> i dont know if the dealerships have them yet but, i had was drving home from work and i swore i seen one. but i could have been wrong. are they on the road now? i thought they were releasing them in later in the summer.:willy:


The dealer I go to already sold 3 of them and they just got another red one in. They said another dealer is selling them for 3,000 over list price


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow thats crazy:willy::willy: they do look sexy goin down the road tho i must say. now i dont know mutch but are they well... better than the 5.7L gto? aka my car lol. heard they have more hp than the 04's do.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> wow thats crazy:willy::willy: they do look sexy goin down the road tho i must say. now i dont know mutch but are they well... better than the 5.7L gto? aka my car lol. heard they have more hp than the 04's do.


361HP!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> 361HP!


what about torque? gusse i need to do some bolt ons in order to smoke them. and i dont know if its to soon but dose that car have anything that will fit in the gto? what i mean is dose it have the same type of layout, possiable to swap bumpers and things of that nature. im problably not going to do it but you never know.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> what about torque? gusse i need to do some bolt ons in order to smoke them. and i dont know if its to soon but dose that car have anything that will fit in the gto? what i mean is dose it have the same type of layout, possiable to swap bumpers and things of that nature. im problably not going to do it but you never know.


Check out the Motorweek Magazine post I did. It has a whole article on G8 and the future GTO or Firebird.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok ty NJ ill look at it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just saw a TV add for the G8, they are saying; "The most powerful car for under 30 grand!" . Sounds like a nice claim to make.


----------



## SSX/Z06 (May 7, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Just saw a TV add for the G8, they are saying; "The most powerful car for under 30 grand!" . Sounds like a nice claim to make.


I just test drove one earlier today, every one they had was $31k and up  Nice car though, I was impressed. Not with the power, but overall looks and ride was great. If they had a good lease program I'd be more interested, but of course a new model won't have any specials yet.


----------

